# Rip Tide fly rod holders



## mgshinall (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey guys,

Looking for a little knowledge from some of you do-it-yourselfers out there. I just recently bought a boat with the intention to fish the flats here in Charleston. It's a Riptide Mini Rip, made locally, found on craigslist...

So with that being said - I've been trying to beef up my fly game some and I'm wanting to figure out the best way to install some fly rod holders. I like the clean look of having things in a fixed spot rather than sliding all over the place, not to mention it's less likely something will break. I've looked at a lot of Gheenoes and 9 times out of 10 their rods are on the inside of the gunnel and are guided into some pvc under the front deck. 

I'm just wondering if anyone out there has any other advice or recommendations?? I think the pvc addition would be a sweet look but i'd be interested to see how some of you other guys have your fly rods holders rigged. Thanks in advance


----------



## mgshinall (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's a great thread on flaring thin wall PVC tubes to fit into your front bulkhead.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1355017149

You're going to need to figure out a way to secure them under the front deck.. I don't like cutting holes if I can help it but you may need to put an access hatch up front to secure the tubes..

Great looking rig!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's a link to some racks you can use on the gunnels.. Check out his website too..

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1404485982


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

According to the owner of Riptide, they will add fly rod holders to your boat. They quoted me a price and I can't remember exactly how much but I think it was around $500.


----------



## mgshinall (Feb 18, 2015)

Preciate the tips fellas. That thread on flaring the PVC is pretty awesome. I'll let you guys know what I end up doing in the long run. The good news is I finally found a sleek cup holder yesterday to mount. After all that is priority #1.

sightandsounds - have you got a Riptide too? If you have any pics I'd love to see it! 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

> Preciate the tips fellas. That thread on flaring the PVC is pretty awesome. I'll let you guys know what I end up doing in the long run. The good news is I finally found a sleek cup holder yesterday to mount. After all that is priority #1.
> 
> sightandsounds - have you got a Riptide too? If you have any pics I'd love to see it!
> 
> Thanks again guys.


No I don't have one. The first time I saw one was driving on Savannah Highway and it was parked at a dealer lot. It looked interesting so I stopped to get some more information. The owner of Riptide happened to be there (nice guy). I specifically asked him about adding the rod holders and tubes to the one on the lot. 

There's not much information on these boats so I'm curious what your thoughts are. I've been in the market for another boat for a few years but between some huge medical expenses, buying a new house, and replacing my wife's car, the boat fund has taken a beating. I feel like a Cubs fan - maybe next year.


----------



## mgshinall (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes unfortunately the boat fund is always the first one to get tapped into...

The mini rip is pretty sweet though. I've never been out in a Gheenoe but I imagine they ride similarly. The first time I took it out it was just me in it so it started to bounce a little up front even with the motor trimmed completely down. I added two 5 gallon water sacks up under the front platform which added somewhere between 80-100 lbs and has helped it ride better ever since. I haven't been out in her nearly enough since I bought it but once day light savings hits and we have some afternoon flood tides, I'll be able to get out in her more often during the work week. She does pole around some very skinny water though so that is definitely a plus!


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Hows the Rip Tide treating you so far? What type of push pole holders are you using on your Mini Rip?


----------



## mgshinall (Feb 18, 2015)

It's a pretty sweet little rig. Damn near impossible to get stuck. 

I'm using a Superstick telescopic push pole. If you google them they will show the storage clips that they come with. I just drilled a couple holes on the rub rail and mounted them there. Hard to beat for $200.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Not related to the rod holders but a transom wedge might take some of the bounce out of it with neg trim


----------

